# 31" draw, LH, first bow pls help



## dcope (Jul 21, 2010)

I am new to bow hunting and really want to get involved as well as pick up my first bow soon so I can be ready in time for the 2010 season. The hard part about me trying to find a bow is that I am left handed as well as got fitted today as a 31" draw. With that I am a college student with some what of a spending limit and dont have all the money in the world especially for picking up my first bow. All though saying that I still want something that will last me through a few seasons. Any suggestions/tips/advice would be great.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Go to your local shop and shoot everything you can. Find out what you like and try to find it used. AT has a great Classified section. Good luck.


----------



## dcope (Jul 21, 2010)

The only shops around me are a bass pro, and a mathews dealer.

I shot the z7 and loved it of course but i dont know if i want to be spending that kind of money on my first bow. Also at bass pro they have a limited selection from what I have heard and was told by a guy that worked there he thinks they only have like 1 bow that would even be a 31" draw for me to shoot. 

Just looking for some opinions or if anyone shoots a 31" what bows to be looking at.

Thanks


----------



## JAMO (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an old bow it is a clearwater archery power mag bow lh 31" draw i still shoot it now & then i have 2 other bows switchback ld & drenlin ld so i don't realy need it. It shoots great killed quite a few deer with it over the years. It has a rest,sight & quiver on it draw wt about 75# not sure what it is worth? [under a 100$ ]if u r interested let me know thanks jamo


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I just tested the alpine nitrous n2o and it will go to 31".


----------



## cvrx4 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you and i settled on a Bowtech Sniper. I found a 2009 on clearance.


----------



## [HoytMan] (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know your cash limit but my cousin had a left hand fred bear truth 2 dark horse edition and the realtree APG..Both are left handed and are loaded. Only thing is that it has a 30'' draw length but you can mod limbs for it to make it 31''. The black horse is $450 and the RealTree is $500. Im going to find out today if he still has either one of them...They are both ready to hunt.


----------



## AlexG. (Aug 24, 2009)

*???*

dcope, 
Who measured you for your draw? Did you use the tried and true method of measuring your wingspan and dividing by 2.5? When I was looking for a bow I did the same method and measured out to a 31" draw length as well and found a bow that had a 31" draw length. Fortunately the bow came set up for a 27 inch draw. And with the Bear Game Over the module has to be changed out to get the draw where needed it to be... But the good thing about it was that my bow shop measured me out to a 31 inch draw also, but with the D loop and my release I needed my bow set up for a 30" draw. The point I'm trying to make is have a knowledgable bow tech figure out your draw length..... it might save you a bit of trouble in the end....

r
Alex


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

most bows come from the factory with a longer draw length than they say, if you put a little bit bigger of a d-loop on the string you could make up 1/4", with an adjustable release you could make up a little bit, also they have rest that set behind the riser these days so i am a 31" draw and i have killed deer with a bow set up for 28" draw length. NOT recommending shooting 3" under your draw length, but if you're withing 1/2" i'd say you're good to go. i know today most bow companies go up to 30" draw length, i know bowtech does


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

camelcluch said:


> Go to your local shop and shoot everything you can. Find out what you like and try to find it used. AT has a great Classified section. Good luck.


X2... couldn't agree more


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## [HoytMan] (Jul 19, 2010)

[HoytMan] said:


> I don't know your cash limit but my cousin had a left hand fred bear truth 2 dark horse edition and the realtree APG..Both are left handed and are loaded. Only thing is that it has a 30'' draw length but you can mod limbs for it to make it 31''. The black horse is $450 and the RealTree is $500. Im going to find out today if he still has either one of them...They are both ready to hunt.


Both bows were sold....


----------

